# Miami River - West Carrollton



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody familiar enough with the section of river from the W.C. Dam Boat Launch heading north to Bobcat of Dayton to share the water depths? I would like to launch a boat and not lose a lower unit running into a shallow area.

PM: if you can help


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I did that stretch once in my old Triumph boat (years ago) and it did have some really shallow bars after the bend. I ended up having to trim the motor up and use the lifted halfway up trolling motor method. With everything as low as it is right now I'd be really careful.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

The northern end of that section can get down to 1' depth. Be very careful as you get north of East River Landing.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Stay middle to opposite side around Holes creek. There used to be a sand bar that came out to the middle of the river there. Once past Holes creek stay in the middle of the river. Cross under bridge in the middle section. Once you get to the ramp (east river road ramp) be careful crossing the flat above the ramp. The flat starts at the weed point/gravel pit opening and ends after you get past the rowers dock. Then it is only about 3'. once above the rowers dock you will see a steep wall on your right going up river and you better not run after you get the the end of that wall. The whole river gets shallow and rocky. As always when checking out a new section be cautious because some areas of the river change more than others every year.

I used to fish down there a lot in my Stratos. Now I take the jet and go up to places others can't go.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------

